# Was this issue psychological?



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

This is an extract from a post in a different forum section but thought I'd post it here in the relevant section following advice from Ultrasonic that it might be in my head.

I'm several weeks into the Starting Strength 3x5 program and enjoying it immensely, however I have reached a very early and weak plateau on my shoulder press of only 47.5kg.

The minimum weight jumps (available to me at the time, since rectified with fractionals) is 2.5kg, so the jump from 45kg which I just about managed to 47.5kg felt like a massive jump and on my first attempt at the new weight I failed miserably. It was simply too heavy and I only managed 2,2,2.

The program allows 3 attempts at the weight before a deload is required, so the next session, I managed 3,4,3 which was a promising improvement. Third attempt was 5,5,4 - damn, only one away... Officially de-load time, but as improvement had been seen each week, I gave it one last and forth try, which is where this post comes into play....

FRIDAY EVENING:

Shoulder press - this was gonna be the one, I was gonna get 3x5 @ 47.5kg if it's the last thing I did - I mean last session was 5,5,4 so what could possibly go wrong?

I'd had 11 hours sleep as I'm off on holiday, I've eaten like a champ and had a nice restful day.

After few decent warm up sets, ready to go, teeth clenched and.... JUST, and I mean only JUST got the 5th rep out after a 3 second pause between the 4th and 5th rep with the bar climbing barely an inch per second to the top.

This is where psychology comes into it I think... as my often overly analytical and overly logical brain kicked in and said, well, you're scientifically gonna have less energy for the next set, so you're fcked pal...

Hmmm.

I gave it a full 5 minutes, limbered up and gave the second set a go - the third rep was like the 5th on the previous set and the fourth rep I couldn't get the bar past my forehead.

TW4T!!!

What's worse was that a really fit woman was right behind me on the cross trainer and at very close range watched me FAAAAIIIIILLLL <DEEP X-FACTOR ECHO VOICE>

Feeling that my life was no longer worth living, and having basically shown the woman behind me that I suffer from erectile dysfunction and have never given any woman anywhere ever an orgasm, I leant against the rack and pondered the quickest most pain free method of suicide available to me in the near vicinity. I did some hamstring stretches whilst I pondered my demise.

Just as I'd worked out how to rig up some kind of noose arrangement in one of the high pulley cables to hang myself with, I thought it'd be rude not to at least attempt the final set, if for no other reason than to prove to the 'fit cross-trainer woman' that I probably didn't even have the strength to give her tits a decent squeeze.

Well fcuk me, I got 5 out... go figure. Admittedly, the last rep was another one of those will he/won't he only just affairs, but I ground it out due to leaning back a bit sooner and a bit earlier which allowed me to carry a little more momentum as the bar passed my forehead.

So - what's gone on there then?

I officially managed 1 rep less than last time, but got more out on the last set?

I really should deload, and now I have 0.5kg fractionals, might go bat to 45kg and increase 1kg at a time, but the psychology intrigues me. it was almost as because I knew I'd failed to get all three sets, the last set was easier, despite being even more fatigued.

As advised, I need to read some books, but would welcome some feedback at the same time.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> This is an extract from a post in a different forum section but thought I'd post it here in the relevant section following advice from Ultrasonic that it might be in my head.
> 
> I'm several weeks into the Starting Strength 3x5 program and enjoying it immensely, however I have reached a very early and weak plateau on my shoulder press of only 47.5kg.
> 
> ...


youve lost me to what happened on the last attempt, you managed 5 but before that it was only 4? or was it another set entirely? - sorry if its obvious im fvcking knackered.

to be honest looking at it from a psychological point of view i think it is a case of you not wanting to appear weak after already failing once in front of the 'cross trainer women' - on top of that from the way you described it you make it sound like it emasculated you, so doing the full set made you feel like a man.

thats the best spin i can put on it for you :lol:


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

zasker said:


> youve lost me to what happened on the last attempt, you managed 5 but before that it was only 4? or was it another set entirely? - sorry if its obvious im fvcking knackered.
> 
> to be honest looking at it from a psychological point of view i think it is a case of you not wanting to appear weak after already failing once in front of the 'cross trainer women' - on top of that from the way you described it you make it sound like it emasculated you, so doing the full set made you feel like a man.
> 
> thats the best spin i can put on it for you :lol:


Previous attempt a few days earlier saw 5,5,4 - Logical, fatigue kicked in.

The attempt described above saw 5,3,5 - Not logical, how can I lift more a set later?

For the record, I nailed it the next session, 5, 5, 5. Move up by only 0.5kg and got 5,5,4 again. Baby steps.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

You're probably thinking she thought you were a bellend. She was probably getting all wet thinking "Wow, a man that says he trains to failure and actually means it, such a rare breed". Just a possibility.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> Previous attempt a few days earlier saw 5,5,4 - Logical, fatigue kicked in.
> 
> The attempt described above saw 5,3,5 - Not logical, how can I lift more a set later?
> 
> For the record, I nailed it the next session, 5, 5, 5. Move up by only 0.5kg and got 5,5,4 again. Baby steps.


glad you nailed the weight!

like i said, i think it is because you (well at least you describe it) felt emasculated, more so with her seeing you 'fail'. you simply tried again and wanted to prove to her that you are a man.

as for a logical reason as to why you managed an extra set id say its due to the rest period between sets, did you say it was aroudn 5mins? thats more than enough time, remember most strength training programs would only have 1-3 mins rest, so youve had more than enough rest to regain energy.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

zasker said:


> glad you nailed the weight!
> 
> like i said, i think it is because you (well at least you describe it) felt emasculated, more so with her seeing you 'fail'. you simply tried again and wanted to prove to her that you are a man.
> 
> as for a logical reason as to why you managed an extra set id say its due to the rest period between sets, did you say it was aroudn 5mins? thats more than enough time, remember most strength training programs would only have 1-3 mins rest, so youve had more than enough rest to regain energy.


I have a 5 min rest between every set, no matter what.

Sounds like if I train in front of a load of judgmental naked women, I should see serious gaaaaaainzzzz?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

I think you are over analysing things and have basically answered your own question.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The Sweeney said:


> I have a 5 min rest between every set, no matter what.


I'd drop that to 2 or 3 minutes for 5X5 myself. Take longer if you really NEED to, but I doubt you do.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> I have a 5 min rest between every set, no matter what.
> 
> Sounds like if I train in front of a load of judgmental naked women, I should see serious gaaaaaainzzzz?


As long as they have big boobies. :lol:


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd drop that to 2 or 3 minutes for 5X5 myself. Take longer if you really NEED to, but I doubt you do.


I'm starting to reach my natural strength levels now - i.e. it's no longer a case of just adding 2.5kg to each workout and all going to plan. I'm now failing to increase the weight on all but my dead lift, so I need the 5 mins. Any less and I simply can't get the reps out. So I only absolutely just about grimace may last rep, then up the weight next time as per the program - with less time between sets I'd fail even sooner. The starting strength book advises you to take almost as long as is needed within reason whether this be 3 mins, 5, mins, 8 mins whatever - the most important aspect is to get your 5 reps over 3 separate sets.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> You're probably thinking she thought you were a bellend. She was probably getting all wet thinking "Wow, a man that says he trains to failure and actually means it, such a rare breed". Just a possibility.


"such a rare breed" proper tickled me that


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sharpz said:


> "such a rare breed" proper tickled me that


If I remember rightly I was pissed when I wrote that :lol: I'm never normally funny when I'm pissed.


----------

